# Rear Bumper Insert



## youngmcgee (Dec 18, 2010)

I lost my rear bumper insert (long story). Does anyone know where i can find a replacement?


----------



## 1224GTO (Sep 18, 2011)

*GTO parts*

this guy has 2 GTO's on craigslist for parts its worth a call [email protected] 

[email protected]


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you want to go with an OE part or is aftermarket acceptable. An option you might want to consider is a modified insert by Maverick Man that has the look of a diffuser but fits on GTO's very well ...comes in carbon fiber for I think $340 or a Fiberglass version. Search Results rear bumper insert | Maverickman Carbon 

For the stock looking insert there are Salvage yards (ie: Cleveland Pick-A-Part Auto Recyclers - in Northern Ohio) that will have one or you can get a brand new OE insert for about $526.65 + Shipping from New GM Parts // Part #[email protected]; 2006 PONTIAC GTO Parts - GM Parts - Genuine Replacement GM Parts - New GM Parts


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

PFYC has the passenger side insert


----------

